# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  i am planning

## Graduate

after intensive research and strong recommendations for the best value of my money, i am planning to join NAO & or CLSA.

Being incomplete optician and oph.tech would i be acccpeted into this organizations/?

----------


## chip anderson

Yes, they have excellent educations programs, or at least the CLSA does.

----------


## HarryChiling

I would have to agree CLSA has some of the most comprehensive CE's and their books are great.  I would recommend Both the Contact Lens Manuals.  As for the NAO.  They have a career progression program that used to be worth 30 college credits and some schools still accept it.  The added benefit is that they have a wide range of books and educational material and as a member you would of course get a discounted rate.

----------


## Graduate

I have joined NAO as associate because the fees are reasonable.I will also be joining CLSA in near future.

Thanks all:cheers:

----------

